
Roubini predicted bear market in 2016 three years ago - rossdavidh
In February of 2013, Nouriel Roubini...told Yahoo Finance that the U.S. was about to enter an asset bubble that would be “bigger than the one we had in 2003-06.” ...He believes that valuations in some markets are already stretched and will continue to stretch until seeing a shakeout around two years down the line, in 2016.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;finance.yahoo.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;roubini--u-s--equities-will-be-strong-until-2016-133934757.html
======
seattle_spring
He's also been wrong many times. If I throw a coin into the air 100 times and
guess the outcome at random, I'll be right at least a few times. Does that
make me a coin-predicting visionary?

~~~
qubex
Roubini accurately predicted seven of the past four crises.

